# Cardioversion in the ED - 92960



## ksmith9848 (Jun 19, 2018)

How would you handle an elective cardioversion done in the Emergency Department - for instance, a patient comes in with a-fib and after discussing with the ED doc, they agree to do a cardioversion with moderate conscious sedation.  Would it be appropriate to bill the 92960 since consent was given by the patient even though it was not planned in advance?  Thanks


----------



## nomerz (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes, elective cardioversions are billable. Emergent cardioversions are not. I have never been under the impression that it has to be something planned/scheduled ahead of time. If the ED provider believes it to be medically necessary and the patient elects/consents, then it is a billable procedure.

I have billed quite a few cardioversions in the ED and have never been dinged.


----------

